# South Africa || Critical Skilled Visa || Process Delay || Applied on Apr 2019



## zubairullahshah (Jan 25, 2020)

Dear all,
I applied South Africa Critical Skilled Visa.
Date :Apr 2019 
From : Oman

It almost the 10 months and i did not received any response from South Embassy Oman.

Anyone have this kind of Case ? 

Regards,
Shah


----------



## iluvsa (Jan 18, 2020)

zubairullahshah said:


> Dear all,
> I applied South Africa Critical Skilled Visa.
> Date :Apr 2019
> From : Oman
> ...


Raise a query with Home affairs .


----------



## ray_mbchb (Dec 3, 2019)

zubairullahshah said:


> Dear all,
> I applied South Africa Critical Skilled Visa.
> Date :Apr 2019
> From : Oman
> ...


Hi Shah,

Did you manage to get any feedback on this?


----------



## zubairullahshah (Jan 25, 2020)

I take back my All documents from Oman Embassy and now plan to apply from Pakistan.


----------

